# Celsius application fail.



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I applied .057 grams per gallon to my Bermuda on 6/18/19. After rereading the label I was supposed to apply .057oz per gallon. Now I'm conflicted on what to do next. Call it a wash and do nothing or reapply using the same mixture?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I'd just hit it again with the right amount of Celsius.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would wait 14-21 days and then hit it with the correct amount. I would do this just to be on the safe side. Because Celsius can do some serious damage if done incorrectly.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

.057 grams, isn't that like 3 grains? @The_iHenry are you sure about that amount? For future reference, the celsius bottle cap has a marker for the amount you're looking for. Makes it easy to measure.

But like mentioned, better safe now that I think of it.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Austinite said:


> .057 grams, isn't that like 3 grains? @The_iHenry are you sure about that amount? For future reference, the celsius bottle cap has a marker for the amount you're looking for. Makes it easy to measure.
> 
> But like mentioned, better safe now that I think of it.


LOL! I thought the same thing but I heard a little goes along way!

I've been busy at work the two days after application so I haven't really been able to check on the lawn. I took a quick glance before I left this morning and I did see some browning in areas so maybe it is working?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> I would wait 14-21 days and then hit it with the correct amount. I would do this just to be on the safe side. Because Celsius can do some serious damage if done incorrectly.


That was what my initial concern. I really wanted to get rid of these weeds before the 4th of July. Once they died off I planned on hitting it with some quick release fertilizer and then throwing down some PGR so I wouldn't have to be mowing 3 times a week in triple digit weather.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

if memory serves me i think its like 3.2 grams per gallon for 1k for max rate. with .05 applied you should be good to apply at a proper rate. i agree with others that i would wait a couple weeks just because celsius can stunt grass (or worse) pretty hard if over applied


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> I applied .057 grams per gallon to my Bermuda on 6/18/19. After rereading the label I was supposed to apply .057oz per gallon. Now I'm conflicted on what to do next. Call it a wash and do nothing or reapply using the same mixture?


If you did a broadcast spray with 1 gal/M of carrier volume you only used 4% of the amount of Celsius you intended.
Considering that and you were applying at the low rate, I would re-spray with confidence.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I would wait 14-21 days and then hit it with the correct amount. I would do this just to be on the safe side. Because Celsius can do some serious damage if done incorrectly.
> ...


You can still do everything else you have planned.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> LOL! I thought the same thing but I heard a little goes along way!


Yes, but nothing doesn't really go anywhere. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@JDM83 .05 :lol: I guess being way under is better than being way over. I think I'm going to respray if not tonight then this weekend with the min rate.

@JWAY ^^^ again 4% :lol: I will respray with the right amount this time. :thumbup:

@CenlaLowell I will execute my plan of attack after the respray. :nod: :thumbup:

@Spammage not even enough to tickle it! :lol:

Thanks for your input fellas!


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

JWAY said:


> Considering that and you were applying at the low rate, I would re-spray with confidence.


Like Austinite pointed out, .057 grams is a couple of grains. Waiting would be the safe bet, but seeing how it was pretty much water, I would think it would be okay just reapply with the intended about. 
The stuff is strong, but it aint that strong.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah man just wait a month and see what happens. Nothing happens hit it again! Im not sure what the heat restrictions are on the product yet, but my bottle will be here next week. Its 90 here and Im wanting to spray around 50% of my yard.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@lvlikeyv @lawn789 I just hit it again with the min rate.


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> @lvlikeyv @lawn789 I just hit it again with the min rate.


I would think you would be fine seeing the first app was so minuscule. How did the minimum app rate compare to your first app in regards to size?

I am in love with Celsius, it wiped out every weed I had in my yard except a pretty big Dallis Grass infestation. Dallis should be all gone in the next couple of weeks, then I'll be weed free.


----------



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

What is this Celsius stuff?


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > @lvlikeyv @lawn789 I just hit it again with the min rate.
> ...


I don't remember tbh


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Yeah man just wait a month and see what happens. Nothing happens hit it again! Im not sure what the heat restrictions are on the product yet, but my bottle will be here next week. Its 90 here and Im wanting to spray around 50% of my yard.


There are no heat restriction on Celsius. That's one of the beauties of this magical potion. I wouldn't spray it in the heat of the day but you can apply it any time of year as long as weeds are growing.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah man just wait a month and see what happens. Nothing happens hit it again! Im not sure what the heat restrictions are on the product yet, but my bottle will be here next week. Its 90 here and Im wanting to spray around 50% of my yard.
> ...


Thank you for the tips. I actually just did a spot spray at the high rate on my lawn to try and control carpet/dallisgrass and some crabgrass. Its around 90 here now. Gonna see how it goes. Ill keep you updated


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

bayou1 said:


> What is this Celsius stuff?


It's a post emergent herbicide. It does a great job on a lot of grassy weeds and cool season grasses as well as lots of other weeds. It's part of the Bermuda Triangle. Pricey up front but per app cost is minimal.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > lawn789 said:
> ...


It's barely going to do anything to the dallisgrass. Trust me. I don't even know why they label for it.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

[/quote]
It's barely going to do anything to the dallisgrass. Trust me. I don't even know why they label for it.
[/quote]

Thats what Im afraid of. And having centipede lawn it seems I'm stuck with the dallisgrass.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Thank you for the tips. I actually just did a spot spray at the high rate on my lawn to try and control carpet/dallisgrass and some crabgrass. Its around 90 here now. Gonna see how it goes. Ill keep you updated


I'm not sure how effective it will be on the grassy weeds. It works on doveweed but I have had no luck with it on crabgrass or dallisgrass. I have them controlled to the point that I can just pull the few that pop up. I don't have any carpet grass to try it on. I don't know if it is labeled for that or not. I know it I labeled for green kyllinga and I have not had any luck with that.

It does a great job controlling all my broadleaf woes and I love that I don't have to worry too much about temperatures.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the tips. I actually just did a spot spray at the high rate on my lawn to try and control carpet/dallisgrass and some crabgrass. Its around 90 here now. Gonna see how it goes. Ill keep you updated
> ...


That's surprising about your crabgrass. I got excellent kill off on crabgrass last year with it. With your heat down there I would've thought it would fry the hell out of them. What rate did you use?


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

lawn789 said:


> Thats what Im afraid of. And having centipede lawn it seems I'm stuck with the dallisgrass.


I believe it states Dallis Grass "suppression" or something along those lines. I applied to my bermuda which had a huge Dallis infestation and I saw a slight yellow, but once it wore off it was back in full force. I had to use MSMA on it(which is incredible).

I dont know if MSMA is rated for Centipede though. When I brought up Dallis Grass removal, almost all responses were to either use Glyphosate or hand pull. Aint nobody got time fa dat.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> That's surprising about your crabgrass. I got excellent kill off on crabgrass last year with it. With your heat down there I would've thought it would fry the hell out of them. What rate did you use?


I usually try to hold off on spraying so that I can go heavy and then still stay within the annul rate. Crabgrass has not been a major issue this year... maybe because of previous Celsius apps but I don't remember it working that well on any app f my grassy weeds other than dove weed. I'm not at my workshop right now but I believe I used around .5-something for 4 gallons. I think that's the heavy rate.


----------

